# Deer in the yard



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 15, 2006)

A vegans paradise.

Lots of nice pictures.

http://www.pelorian.com/deer.html


----------



## smokechase II (Nov 15, 2006)

*sweet deer*

Apparently I do not live in paradise.
In Redmond Oregon we relocated an overly friendly deer to "the wilderness".

It was *jumping on* and chasing folks throughout our little town of about 22,000.

It pushed my wife.

Bambi has changed.

Anybody here ever seen sweet deer fight?


----------



## b1rdman (Nov 15, 2006)

It doesn't take long to domesticate them. I have " a friend" that would drive a herd into a swail in say July or August. The young ones couldn't keep up and were quickly caught by hand and penned in a barn. 

These deer would eat out of your hand and nuzzle up to you inside of a month.

Corn and grain fed...on the table for New Years.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Nov 15, 2006)

While I enjoy seeing a deer now and then, for the most part I find them annoying---highly over-populated and destructive in many areas (mostly the Northeastern US). My Dad has a couple bowhunters on his place to cull the deer, and they take 5-10 every year--big healthy ones. Hardly makes a dent, because his 15 acres adjoins a few hundred acres of open space and a river corridor in Connecticut. People have come to truely hate deer, as well as Canada geese in that part of the country. Sure, it's not the animal's fault that they love the habitat we have prepared for them, killed off the predators (replaced them with cars, which apparently don't kill enough deer), and restricted hunting. Some towns have considered getting their geese declared non-migratory pests, and getting professional hunters involved to cull them as well as the deer, but the cry from the animal rights people gums up every proposal. 

Save a tree!

Shoot a deer!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 16, 2006)

*deer in the city*



Doctor Dave said:


> While I enjoy seeing a deer now and then, for the most part I find them annoying---highly over-populated and destructive in many areas (mostly the Northeastern US). My Dad has a couple bowhunters on his place to cull the deer, and they take 5-10 every year--big healthy ones. Hardly makes a dent, because his 15 acres adjoins a few hundred acres of open space and a river corridor in Connecticut. People have come to truely hate deer, as well as Canada geese in that part of the country. Sure, it's not the animal's fault that they love the habitat we have prepared for them, killed off the predators (replaced them with cars, which apparently don't kill enough deer), and restricted hunting. Some towns have considered getting their geese declared non-migratory pests, and getting professional hunters involved to cull them as well as the deer, but the cry from the animal rights people gums up every proposal.
> 
> Save a tree!
> 
> Shoot a deer!



We have deer, wild turkeys, coyotes all over the friggin' place! In residential/metropolitan areas. Problem is the people with guns around here shoot other people, not animals.

Did you guys hear about the guy in upstate NY who was killed by a deer he had domesticated? It happened last weekend.


----------



## Locoweed (Nov 16, 2006)

*Paradise - so close*

We are over populated as well. Anything you don't want the deer to eat has to have a fence around it.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 16, 2006)

Yikes! I love wildlife. But in the places I go where the deer are so overpopulated they come right up to you, I tend to be a bit careful of ticks. Those people must spend thier evenings picking them off each other. In any case they are cute.


----------



## curdy (Nov 16, 2006)

Faaar out maaaaannn


----------

